# Die Ampelkoalition steht !! (1x)



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2021)

​
*...na also !!!:WOW:*...unser Bundes-Olli !!!


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Nov. 2021)

Hauptsache "Mutti" ist bald weg. Alles andere wird man sehen!


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2022)

Aber besser ist es nicht geworden, eher teurer


----------

